# Woods from Missouri



## smokerjoe32 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would like to get some wood from local dealers but no one really knows what kinda wood they are cutting down and offering. I know to steer away from pines but how do I find out what kinda woods are common for my area and of those woods are good for smoking?


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 16, 2014)

MO should have some of the common smoking woods locally...  Oak, Hickory, Cherry...

I would suggest following craigslist.  Sometimes you can get lucky and someone will post offering a specific type of firewood.  I found one person in Cincinnati area selling cherry wood, and another selling red oak.  Bought a good bit from both and now have a good supply.


----------

